# Palisade and Nine Mile



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Any recent news, reports, info on Nine Mile and Palisade? Anybody pulling out any tigers of either of these two lakes? If so what are you using? I'm going to be in the Manti area and wanted to hit up one of these two bodies of water.

Thanks everyone


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

9 mile is pretty hit or miss. I went twice last week and got skunked. Once in the tube and once from shore. Threw the whole box at them from the tube and the wife soaked powerbait. I also tried large minnows and worms from the shore. Nothing. We talked to some folks that had caught a couple and missed a couple so the very next day we went to their spot and did what they did. Nothing. Then on the way back to the Jeep we talked to some people that were in the same spot we had the day before, they had two fish, one was at least 2 lbs. Such is life. The weather has been cold and crappy since so I'm waiting (hope the fish are too) until it warms up some.
BTW it has been PACKED on the weekends.
As for Palisade I havent been. Anyone know when they start putting someone in the booth? I hate to pay to fish!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

The rangers are already patrolling Palisade, but rugerdogdog, the dam is free of charge. Just take that left before you get to the park. You'll drive in front of a nice home, but it's okay, just keep going and park on either the lower road or at the end of the dam. No charge.


----------



## scotty0902 (Feb 3, 2009)

I bet nine mile is packed. All of those high mountain lakes stay frozen a long time.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

Leave it to that **** LOAH to know ALL about MY local lakes!!!!
Just kidding. Forgive me. I'm all fired up because I just wasted a half hour of my life reading a thread in Other Animals about a bobcat poacher. ****! I did it again and it seems I'll never learn!
Thanks for the info LOAH. I just assumed that you had to pay the fee because "right over there" they had to.
And AMEN Scotty! I wish to Hell it would stop snowing up there so that I could _start_ to wonder when we'll get up there.

Edit- Now that I'm thinking of it....I think you may have told me the same thing at this time last year! I know I have a bad case of CRS but is it possible to get Alzhiemers at 35? Maybe I better go try it and then I will remember.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

goose said:


> Anybody pulling out any tigers of either of these two lakes?


Hmmmmm? I've fished Nine Mile at least a dozen times and have never caught a tiger. I've caught some pretty fat bows in there though...

I have not hit either one this year but plan to soon.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Palisade has plenty of tigers. They've just been sitting back to watch the rainbows get caught first.:wink:

Drop a minnow about 20 feet out from that dam and let it rest. My guess is that a tiger will be by to clean it up before too long.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Palisade has plenty of tigers. They've just been sitting back to watch the rainbows get caught first.:wink:
> 
> Drop a minnow about 20 feet out from that dam and let it rest. My guess is that a tiger will be by to clean it up before too long.


Yeah, I know Palisade has tigers, I've just never caught any from Nine Mile and I've fished it for a few years now. :? Have you?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I've caught one fish from Nine Mile and that was the only time I tried. That was a rainbow.

It seems really, really shallow and I won't try again without a tube.

FWIW, the rainbow I caught fought way harder than the fish I had caught at Palisade, earlier that day.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Yeah, I know Palisade has tigers, I've just never caught any from Nine Mile and I've fished it for a few years now. :? Have you?


I'm not sure if you are questioning if there are actually tigers in there or simply questioning if anybody has caught one. Just in case it's the former...I have technically caught tigers out of there...just not on a rod and reel.
Funny story, and a good time for the kids.


----------



## scotty0902 (Feb 3, 2009)

> ..just not on a rod and reel.


interesting....you wouldn't happen to know anything about fishing with certain chemicals in the San Pitch river would you?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

rugerdogdog said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I know Palisade has tigers, I've just never caught any from Nine Mile and I've fished it for a few years now. :? Have you?
> ...


Thanks. I guess I should clarify. So are there tiger trout in Nine Mile Reservoir? has anyone besides rugerdogdog ever caught one out of there with a rod and reel, net, dynamite, chemicals, hands or teeth?
:lol:


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

scotty0902 said:


> interesting....you wouldn't happen to know anything about fishing with certain chemicals in the San Pitch river would you?


God I hope this is not another typical, baseless UWN accusation.
No. I have no freakin idea what you are talking about. And we were talking about Palasade and 9 mile. What does the San Pitch have to do with it?

"...has anyone besides rugerdogdog..."
What the heck?! My word is not good enough? Yes, there are tigers in there. Although I must admit I did not know that until about a month ago.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

> "...has anyone besides rugerdogdog..."
> What the heck?! My word is not good enough? Yes, there are tigers in there. Although I must admit I did not know that until about a month ago.


 8) , and yes, your word is good enough. I look forward to hopefully catching one in Nine Mile one of these days.

Thanks.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

Cool, cool. I'm headed there now so if I catch one I will post a picture as further proof. :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

There are some tigers floating around those parts... good times. 8)


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

We didn't do any good at nine mile. I did miss a couple bites which is better than normal for me lately. We went on up to Palisades and caught a few little ones.
Also heard a funny story. In my tube I had past these two ladies on the shore, they said they had caught a few. When I caught my first they hollered to me and said if mine had a chain type stringer in its mouth that it was theirs. Seems they had a big one on that revived itself and swam off. No such luck but I would let them know. 
A couple hours later as I was hoisting my freezing butt out they started hoopin and a hollerin. Seems that crazy fish had shown back up, got caught again, stringer and all.
Crazy fishin!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Cool. Some fish just never learn, eh?


----------

